# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ψαχνω δουλειά δοκιμαστικά

## Panagiotis1988

Ψαχνώ δουλεία δοκιμαστίκα σε εργολαβό ηλεκτρολογό η εγκαταστατή ηλεκτρολόγο για να δεί το μεγιστό της αποδοσής μου ωστέ αν του κανώ για βοηθός να με παρεί και να  επιδοτηθή απο το Οαεδ και να του κοστισώ 0 ευρώ για 2 ευδομαδες μιλαώ ειναί αναγκή εχω μηνή πισώ στο θεμά τη προυπηρεσίας και χρειαζόμε προυπηρεσία για να βγαλώ αδειά αρχιτεχνιτή χρειάζομε κατι μηνές ειμαί κοντά δηλαδή και αν μπορουσέ να με συστισή σε καποιο συναδελφό του επιδή ξερω οτί η τεχνιτές ειναι κλικές και βοηθαή ο ενάς τον αλλόν δεν ζηταώ λεφτά αν θελεί να μου δωσή κατι ας μου δωσή αλλά αν μπορεί να με περνή από εδώ που μενώ η να κληνουμέ ενά ραντεβού που να βρισκόμαι μιλαώ για την περιοχή Ευβοία-Βοιωτία στείλτε μου πρωσοπικό μύνημα απο που ειστέ να κανονισουμέ .

----------

